# Internal Carotid artery angioplasty of interstent stenosis



## Elizabeth83 (Feb 14, 2013)

Our doctor just performed this procedure for the first time. If anyone has any knowledge of the correct CPT code to use please let me know. Thanks

percutaneous cutting balloon angioplasty high grade interstent stenosis of the internal carotid artery. 

I was leaning toward 35475 or 61630, but when i check the diagnosis list I do not see carotid stenosis listed. I'm also considering using an unlisted.


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 14, 2013)

Elizabeth83 said:


> Our doctor just performed this procedure for the first time. If anyone has any knowledge of the correct CPT code to use please let me know. Thanks
> 
> percutaneous cutting balloon angioplasty high grade interstent stenosis of the internal carotid artery.
> 
> I was leaning toward 35475 or 61630, but when i check the diagnosis list I do not see carotid stenosis listed. I'm also considering using an unlisted.



There is currently no code for angioplasty of the "cervical" internal carotid artery. An unlisted code would apply to this procedure. 

However, if the documentation supports angioplasty in the intracranial carotid family, then 61630 should be considered. 

35475 is not appropriate IMO.

HTH


----------



## Elizabeth83 (Feb 15, 2013)

I will be checking to see if it was truly intracranial. If not i will go with the unlisted code.  

Thank you


----------

